# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الخواطر والقصة القصيرة >  رحله الاحزان مع حنين وصقر

## صقر الليل

اهداء
الى من شارك مع كلاماتى
الى من يحمل بقلبه كل معاتى الصدق والمحبه
غاليتى   حنين
اولا اود ان اشكرك على قبول دعوتى
لمشاركتى هذه القصه
التى اجتمعنا  سويا لكى نكتبها
فشكرا لكى    غاليتى    حنين
اعلم اننا نبعد عن بعض الاف الاميال
ولكن نغمض اعيننا ونجتمعا سويا باقلامنا
اعلم اننا سنرحل ولن نجتمع ثانيا
ولكن تشهد علينا هذه الصفحات
واننا سوف نجتمع هنا
لكى نتذكر تلك الكلمات
تذكرينى بالخير 
كما ساتذكرك  بكل خير
وكانت هذه ما نزف به اقلامنا
هى  حنين
انا      صقر
وكانت القصه على شكل حوار

----------


## صقر الليل

صقر
هو انسان بسيط لايعرف الا معنى واحد فى حياته وهى الاحزان كلها اجتمعت لكى تظلم نور هذا الانسان كان انسان يحمل بقلبه طاقه من النور حتى اشرقت عليه شمس الاحزان لكى تحرقه بنورها وظل هكذا محبوس فى عالم ظالم ينتظر يدا خفيه تخرجه من هذا الظلام الكاسح كان يحلم مثل اى انسان كان يحلم بالنور الذى لايراه ابدا كان ينتظر بفارغ الصبر..... وكان جليسه الوحيد هو ........الليل 
وفى بعض الاوقات كان............ يهرب ويهرب ويهرب 

الى مكان بعيد لكى لايراه احد كان يهرب الى ..البحر كل يوم كان فى اعتقاده انه سوف يحل له ماشاكله كلها وسوف يمسح دمعه المه 
وسوف يعطيه النور الذى يريده كان يشكى له عما فى داخله من احزان
ولكن البحر كاعادته لاينطق ابدا 
ولكن كان ينطق بطريقته هو
وكان كل يوم يغرقه بموجاته لكى يعطيه درسا 
ويقول له الدنيا من حولك شئ جميل 
ولكن يجب عليك الاتنظر اليها بنظره الاحزان.
بل يجب عليك ان تنظر اليها ببتسامه جميله
لكى تبتسم لك
و يجب عليك ان تحب الاخرين
لكى يحبونك
هذا ماكان يريد ان يقوله البحر له
وكان فى انتظاره شئ جميل لم يكن يتوقعه طوال فتره حياته وفتره احزانه
كانت تقف هناك فى دنيا الاحلام اقتربا من بعض
وبدات احلى قصه حب فى حياتهم
حينما اجتمع القلبين سويا وتواعدو الا يفرقهم الا الموت
ولكن القدر كان اكبر منهم
فافترق وغابا عن بعض وذلك بسبب غدر البشر

----------


## صقر الليل

حنين


:

هــــــــــي كانت لا تعرف الملل
حالمه
عاشقــــه كاي امرأه
تــــراقص نسمات الهواء 
تداعب أزهار البستـــان 
امرأة عشقت الطيــــران
عشقت الأحلام لا الأشجـــان
هــي تلهو بين أحضان الربيع في قلبـــــه 
تغفو على صوت همساته

:

أسـكـنـتـهُ قـلـبـهـا بـلا وجـل ..
عـاشـت مـعـهُ إحـسـاس 
و عـاش الـطـفـلَ و الـرجـل ..
ما اجملها من لحضات 
هدوء وبراءة وسكون وسعاده 
لم تكن تعلم ما ذا يخفي لها القدر 
من الام وكدر

:

ولكنها فجأة تيتمت 
تلونت الدنيـــا حولها 
بألوان الألم
بألوان الرحيل 

:

تبكي هماا ..
تدمع دمــاا ...

:

قـاومـت ..
حـاولـت ..
و لـكـن أيـن الـمـفـر ؟!
فـغـيـابـهُ أبـداً لا يـُحـتـمـل .. لا يـُغـتـفـر 


:

----------


## صقر الليل

هو


وبعد غيابه بعد هذه الفتره
رجع مره اخرى
الى نفس المكان الذى كان يتقابلو فيه 
كان يبحث عنها فى كل مكان
كان عنده امل ان تبتسم له الدنيا 
مره اخرى وتجف دموعه 
التى رافقته طوال فتره غيابه
كان يسير وفى النهايه جلسا يهمس الى البحر بعبارات وكان يقول


أهمس اليكى حبيبتى بااحلى أيام حياتنا معا 

لقد طال أنتظارى كل يوم وأنا جالس وحيدا
أهمس اليكى وأنا مشتاق اليكى بكل مشاعرى وأنتى لاتستجيبى لندائى
فحبك هو حياتى وقد رحلت حياتى عنى
فاأنا أعتذر اليكى وارجو أن تقبلى أعتذارى وأن تعودى الى 
أنا انسان ضعيف بلا عقل
وحيد .......وأنتى جاليستى الوحيده
أنتى تؤام روحى الذى أذا فارقنى ........أصبحت بلا قوه
أنتى عمرى كله 
فهل من الممكن أن تسمعى همسى
وأن ترجعى الى مره أخرى
أعلم أنكى سوف تتخذين القرار الصحيح
فــ هل من الممكن أن تتراجعى
اعلم أنى أصبحت أنانى باتخاذى
قرار الفراق وفكرت بنفسى فقط
أعتذر لك أعتذر لك أعتذر لك



وحينها .......راها من بيعيد
تقف هناك تنتظره

----------


## صقر الليل

هى



:

أخدهــا الحنيــن إلـى هنـاك ..
فقد مل قلبهــا عناءه 
ومل صبرها .. ولم تعد تقوى على الفراق 
وقفت هنـاك تنضر إلى الأمد البعيد 
تستمد منه الحياه 
فقد أصبحت اليوم بين الأموات تتقلبـ 
عواطفها تنزف 
ليست لها رغبـة بالحياة اليوم 
أتت هنـا لتكسر أبواب ذاكرتها المقفولـة ...
في لحضـة غفوة .. تحسست خطوات بطيئـة
تقتربـ منهـا ..


:











انتضرو عودتى
مع احدات جديدة بالقصـة 
بعد أن يلتقيا على ضفـة البحر

----------


## صقر الليل

اعزائى القراء لقد عدت من جديد
يوما اشرقت فيه نورا على قصه حب
بدات سطورها من جديد

هو

وحينها .......راها من بيعيد
تقف هناك تنتظره
تذكر الذى كان يخاف منه
يوم الفراق






ولكن حذف كل هذا من ذاكرته 
وتذكر شئ واحد وهو انها تقف هناك
وأقترب منها وحينما اقتربا منها




قال لها 

حبيبتى اعرف جيدا منذو ان بدات قصه حبنا كان مكتوب عليها الموت

اعرف جيدا انكى ضحيت بكل شئ من اجلى
ولكن القدر كتب علينا ان نفترق
ولكن يجب تعلمى جيدا انى احبك كثيرا
ولن يقدر ان يجلس مكانك احد فى قلبى
انتى تعلمى جيدا انه من المستحيل 
ان نرجع الى بعض مره اخرى ولكن
من الممكن ان نحلم معا الان 
حلم جميل لكى تتذكرينى به

اتذكرى دائما انكى لما كنا نسير على هذا الشاطئ
كنتى تريدين ان نرحل انا وانتى فقط الى القمر
لكى نعيش انا وانتى فقط تتذكرين

----------


## صقر الليل

هى

:
اتدكــر اننــي عشقتكـ لدرجــة الجنون .. ولازلتـ 
شوقــي لكـ .. جعل من صدري محرقـة ورمــاد 
احلم بكـ ... طوال لحضــات عمري .. وانت غائبـ 
فقد كـان خيـالك يزورنــي بالحلم دومــا ...
مرتـ عليـة الايام بانتضار لقيـاك ..
تاقتـ نفسي .. للحضـة حنان استشعرهــا منك ..
واحسهــا بين احضــان قلبكـ 



ارتميتـ بين احضــانه ...
وكــانت بدايـة لفك قيودي ..

:
بدأت أشعر بفقدان 
وبدأت أشعر ان الزمان يهتز من حولي
:
:

أجــل 
لقد كــان هو ..حبيبــي ..

:
:

همستـ لـه بصوت منخفض 

كنتـ أنتضركـ هنـا ..
وأعلم انك آت ..
فقلبـي دايب في هواكـ 
والعيـن لا ترى سواكـ 
ماعدت اقوى على الفراق
فانت جنه بلا نار
وقلب طاهر يحمل صدق الشعور
فكيف لي ان اقبل هذا الفراق
والدمع زاد اللهيب..
والقلب زاد الانين
حبيبي.. ارجوك لا تبعد بعيد


: 
خدنــي للقمر 

: 

لنحقق حلمنــا الدي طالمـا حلمنـاه معـااا 

:

----------


## صقر الليل

هو

فاخذها ورحل بها الى القمر
وبدا يوم لم يكن له مثيلا
عندما احتواهم القمر بين جفونه وغطت عليهم السحب لكى لايراهم احد
ورقصا مع بعض




هى الحياه كده ليه
بقى ليه لون تانى
بقى ليه طعم جديد
غيرلى ايامى
همسه ولمسه ايد
ادونى عمر جديد
ادونى لحضه حب
بالف عمر تانى
هى الحياه كده ليه
بقى ليه طعم جديد
ولاكان على بالى
ورجعت تانى اعيش
افتح لقلبى الدنيا
واخذها بين احضانى
الحياه بقى ليها لون تانى

----------


## صقر الليل

هى




ورقصنـا .. رقصـة الحبـ 
رقصة متكدسه خلف شوق اعتراهـُ غبار الوجع..
وأضناهُـ بعد السنين ..!!
حتى تفجر شوق ..لأحتضان الألم..
لأجل لحظات الحب ..بين أحضان الفرح..



:





أشرقتـ شمس يوم جديد ...

على ضوءٍ خافت...
كان يتشعشع عبر أحداقنــا...
ونحن ننظر لـ بعضنـــا...

----------


## صقر الليل

هو
أشرقتـ شمس يوم جديد ...


على ضوءٍ خافت...
كان يتشعشع عبر أحداقهمـا...
وهما ينظران لـ بعضهما...

/
\
/

فجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــأه ..!

أبعد يده .. وهو يهمس لقد انتهــى الحلم 
حان وقتـ العودة 


وبـ نبرة حـالمـة قــال

" ربمــا يجمعنـا القدر مرة اخرى "
لا تحزنـي حبيبتـي 
وداعــاااا

وبحزن مخنوق .. لون السماء والبحر 
ودموع متطايرة ..

ابتسمـي كلمـا أقبل الليــل
اذكري ... أننـي احببتكـ حتـي الهلاك 
وانظري إلى القمر .. وتذكري حلم ذاتـ يوم 
عندهـا انـا سأكون اراقبك من بعيد

----------


## صقر الليل

هى



لا أرغبـ في الرحيــل من دونك 
كــانت لحضـات اوشكتـ فيها على الهلاكـ 
نضرت إلى ملامحـه 
كانتـ تحمل رشفـة العطـش والحنيــن 
تزيدنـي احسـاس بالضياع 


:

بعترنـي بكلمـاته
رددت عليـه والحزن يمتلكنـي 
ليت الحلم يقتلني فأبقى في مكاني
عازفة عن الحياة
كارهة لكل نبض سواك
لتبقى انت وحيدي في هذا الزمن..

:





ارجوكـ ..
لا تحاول ارهاقـي اكتر من ذلكـ 
دعنـي .. يكفي أن تعرف بأنك دفعتني 
بحبك .. وقلبك .. وعقلك.. لأعيش 
بداخلك .. وأفرغت بإرادتي كل مشاعري 
المدفونة بلا مقابل... سوى إحساس بأنني 
أنتمي إليـــك 

:

مـاأريده فقط عالما مصغراا ..
أجمعه تحت عطر عليه حروف اسمك
كم أنا متعطشة إلى إستراحة العمر 
التي لا أجدها إلا عند واحة حياتك..أعرف 
أنك غير البشر .. غير الصحاري 
أعرف أنك مني ...وأنني منك
وأننا امتلكنا خيوط الألف ... وكل القلق


فلا ترحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل 

انتـــــــــــــظرو  عودتى مع احداث النهايه

----------


## hmshms

منتظرين

----------


## صقر الليل

عدنا اليكم
هو


وهنا كانت لحظه الفراق
عند شروق الشمس
عند رحيل القمر عن مكان حلمهما 
رحل بعيدا بعيدا بعيدا عن الاعين
انتهت رحلت العمر
أنتهت بحزن والم 
كانت قصه حب بدأت بنقطه فرح على البحر ولكن النقطه لم تتقابل 
مره أخره فى ماكن أرتكازها صارت الى طريق 

مسدود به الم وحزن
ليس بايديهم شئ
ولكن كان بيد القدر
كان قطار العمر يسير بطريقه بسرعه 
جنونيه وكان ياأمل أن يقف
فى محطه الألتقاء 
عند حبييبته
ولكن القطار ظل يسير ويسيير
وهنا 

طلب منها الرحيل
طلب منها الفراق
وكان قلبه يتمزق من داخله
أنه القدر الذى فرق بيننا دائما وجب عليك الرحيل الى الدنيا الحقيقيه
وليست الدنيا التى بها الأحلام
وهذا هو قلبى الذى سوف يحرصيك دائما لأنى فعلن احببتك من داخل قلبى





واعتقد أن هذا أغلى شئ عندى
وشكرا لكى لأنى عشت نفس الحلم
وداعا ياأغلى شئ فى حياتى ...وداعا حبيبتى
وبالفعل رحلت حين رحل القمر وأوشقت الشمس على الشروق 
بضوئها المحرق
رحل قطار العمر
رحل بعيدا
رحل بعيدا
وظل جالس وحيدا مره أخره
جلس وحيدا على الشاطئ بدون رفيق

----------


## صقر الليل

هى





:

حان موعد العودة 
وطلبـ مني الرحيـل ..
اصبتـ بتجمد 
رغم لهيب الشمس ..
تلبدت في سمائي غيمه سوداء 
أذنت للريح بالعصف 
وللدموع بالانهمار 
كان مطرا .. 
كان مالحا .. 
كــــان ألمــي .. !
أقوى من احتمــــــالي !


:


ليــس لي ليس لي ولن يدوم ابدا 
فكل شئ آيل للسقــوط كما هي روحي !
ولكل بداية نهاية مهما كانت المدة ولو طالت !


اخترت الرحيـل .. ولم يكن بقراري 
سـ أحمل معاناتي..
وأحبس دموعي وآهاتي
وأحرق كل أمنياتي
وعنك أرحل..
للبعيد..
لمكان لن أتنفس فيه هواك
ولن أرسم في سمائه محياك
لأرض لن تخطو عليها قدماك
ولن أبحث فيها عن بقايا همسك ونجواك
لساحلٍ لامراكب فيه لذكراك
ورائحة لعطرك وبقاياك

:

:

رحيلي كــان ليس كرهاً..
ولا انتقام
ولا نسيان
لا نهزماً
ولا عصيان

!!!!
بل لان مابيننا
كان...
حلماً مستحيل الوقوع!
وعشقاً سيبقى مهما طال بدون ضوء ونور!


:

----------


## صقر الليل

هو

وفى الصباح

وُجِدَ علــى شاطئ البحر
جسده ملقى على شاطئ البحر والموجه غاضبه عليه بشده
كانت تضربه يشده
وكانت تحاول ان تسحبه الى اعماقها
ولكن المارين
امسكو به فى اخر لحظه
وارجعو جثمانه الى الشاطئ مره اخرى
وكان ممسك بيداه بشده 

صفحة بيضاء...
ورسمٌ بسيط...
يوجد به اجمل شئ فى الوجود

كان عبار عن رسم حلم حياتهم
وكانت هناك رساله موجه 
الى كل عاشق يحب
الى كل الناس الى
كل العالم
حافظو على حبكم
حاولو ان تتمسكوه به
قبل ان يرحل عنكم الى الابد
ان الحب شئ جميل 
خلقه الله عز وجل للبشر
ولكن للاسف رحل عنى 
رحل مثل الهواء فى السماء
رحل بعيدا عنى
كنت اريده 
ولكن هو لم يكن يريدنى
وفى النهايه


[frame="2 80"]
حبيبتى
احببتك حب شديدا
من اعماق قلبى
وكنتى تسيرى فى وريدى
انتى روحى التى لم اقدر ان 
استغنى عنها
وحين رحلتى رحلت الروح 
عن جسدى
فلا يوجد معنا للحياه بعد رحيل الروح عن الجسد

حبيبتى
اعتذر لكى على اجمل ايام عشتها معكى وانا لم اقدر ان احقق حلمك التى كنت ترغبين فيه كنت اخاف من المستقبل
كنت اخاف ان اوعدك ما وفيش واقول انى سوف اعمل لاحقق احلامنا وانا عاجز عن فعل شئ
واعتذر لكي على كلمه الوداع التى خرجت منى عندما افترقنا ولكن اليوم اقولها لكى مره اخرى 
وداعا...... وداعا.....وداعا
من كل قلبى واتمنا لكى حياه سعيده
وداع يامن احببت لكى منى كل حب وامتنان على جميع الايام التى كنا نعيشها معا فشكرا لكى على السعاده التى قدمتيها لى فاأودعك وداعا من القلب وداعا يامن احببت
وداعا...... وداعا.....وداعا
وداعا...... وداعا.....وداعا
وداعا...... وداعا.....وداعا
وداعا من القلب وداعا يامن احببت
 [/frame]

----------


## صقر الليل

هى


واصلت السير 
لا اعرف خطايا لأين تتجـه 
فقط كنت مقتنعــة ان رحيلـي ضعف .. وانكسار 
لم أعد احتمــل ..
:،’،:
:،’،::،’،:
:،’،:
فجــــــــــــأة ..
وجدتـ نفســي اسرع بالخطى ..بالعودة إلى الشاطئء 
شيء مـا يدعونــي الى هنــاك ...
رعشــة .. اقتحمتنــي بقوة 
أنفــاسي تتعتصــر ( الالـــم )

رباااااه .. ماذا ينتضرنـي بعد ؟؟؟

:
:،’،::،’،:
:


رأيت جسداا ملقااه هنـاك على تلك الضفـة التي 
شهدتـ مولد حبنــا ..
وذلك المكــان الذي يدكرنــا ..
تمزقتـ الكلمـات بين شفتـي 
وتحطمت المشاعر في ثنايا قلبي
لتسري الى كل انحاء جسدي
لا استطيع وصف ذلك الشعور 
سوى انه يقبض على عروق الدم 
فيصلبـ الألم داخلها 
:،’،:
:،’،::،’،:
:،’،:
اااااااااه من دقائق تتباطأ في سيرها
تأسرني الحياة .. ويِأسرني الوجود 
أريـد ان أستفيق .. أن أصدق انهـا حقيقـة وليستـ سراباا
مشهد أسود لا يحتمله قلبي وروحي





بدأتـ بـ//ـصرخاتي 
بالم وعذاب يدور حولي 
ولهيبــا يحرق أجسادي...
بربـي لا أريد ان أصدقـ .. انه رحل للابد 
مـــا أتعس الوداع ..
يمتطي ألم الدنيــا..






آآآآآآآآآآآه كم تتردد داخلي
بقلبـ خاثر يصرخ 
ليصرخ الجرح من وجعي
ليصل الى مراتب اللوعه والاسى
:

اقتربتـ لجتتـه .. فهو الآن قد رحـل 
أنــاجيـه .. أتوسلـه 
أطلبــه 



..
.
حبيبي..لا تفعل هكذا بي..لا ترحل..
أرجوك حدثني 
جاوبني..
قول لي أنني في حلم مزعج ولن يتكرر..
حبيبي لا تتركني..
أيقظني من حلمي المزعج..
احضني كما أعتدت منك..
أفعل ما تشائ ولكن..
لا ترحل......؟
أعدك بأنني سأكون كما تريد..
لن افعل ما يزعجك..أو يعكر مزاجك..
حبيبـــي 
لمـــــاذا رحلت...


أرجوك .. خدنــي معكـ ..
لا ترحـل لوحدكـ ..
هنــاك ندرك لحضات السعادة والابتسامـة ..
هنــاك نعيش حلمنــا ..
الدي اضحـى سراباا بهده الدنيــاا..

:

:


أخدتـ الرســالة من بين يديــه ..
.
لم أكن أملك أي تعليق على رسالتــه
لأنني للحظتها لم أصدق بعد أنه رحل..ما أصعب تلك اللحظات
كانت مظلمة..
كانت كئيبة..
كانت باردة..
شعور أكبر من أن أصفــه..




:






فمضيت وسط البحر ..
تلاطمــها الأمواج 
فاقدة الوعـي ..
فقطـ ...
ترااه هنــاك..
يعــانق الأمواج 
تعرفـ .. أنــه 
ينتضرهـا .. فهمــا متواعدان على اللقــاء
تريد أن تصل إليه ..
كــي يحتضنهـا .. فمــا عادتـ تقوى على الفراقـ
فقد كــان هنـا ...ورحل من هنــا ...





















:
انتهتـ ..

----------


## صقر الليل

> منتظرين


تحياتى لمرورك
واعتذر لاتنظراك
تحياتى
واخر كلماتى
لكم وداعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــا

----------


## hmshms

صقر الليل
أنتظرت
 أبحر معكم على أصوات أمواج البحور
التى كنت توصفها الينا
فانتظرت
أقلعت معكم الى  القمر
ترقص سويا بعيد ا
عن الناس
ولكن أدمعت عينى حينما أنهيتها بموت هذا الشاب
أنهيت الحب الذى كنت  أريد أن يكون هو نهايه هذه القصه
مات الشاب
وظلت الفتاه حائره بين النجوم عندها أمل 
أن ترجع لها
ولكن كان القرار صعب عليها
فأنت أمت  الشاب
وهى
حائر بين النجوم
لك 
أحترامى
صقر الليل
لقلمك ولقلمها
هى أيضا
الذى أجسد الآحزان التى بداخلى

----------


## صقر الليل

> صقر الليل
> أنتظرت
>  أبحر معكم على أصوات أمواج البحور
> التى كنت توصفها الينا
> فانتظرت
> أقلعت معكم الى  القمر
> ترقص سويا بعيد ا
> عن الناس
> ولكن أدمعت عينى حينما أنهيتها بموت هذا الشاب
> ...


تحياتى
اخى العزيز
على هذا الوسام
الذى سوف يظل على قلمى مدى الحياه
ام بالنسبه
لنزيف قلمى
فهو دائما يبحث 
على الاحزان
وهذا ماقدمته هنا
الانسان عندما يقراء عن قصه حب
يعرف دائما نهايتها
ام هنا فاكنت مختلفه
فمات الشاب
والفتاه  تركت نهايتها لكى يكتب كل انسان النهايه التى تعجبه
هو 
اى يحاول معرفه ماذا فعلت الفتاه بعد هيك
هل هى ماتت مثل الشاب
ام ظلت واقفه  امام الشاطئ تبحث عن حلم  جديد
يوجد تساؤلات كثيره تركت لكم
تحياتى 
اخى العزيز
على قراءتك لهذه القصه
وعلى ماخطه قلمك
تحياتى

----------


## قلب مصر

يا الله ......... تملك مساحة من الحزن رهيبة أخى صقر الليل

وتنطق بوضوح فى كل كلمة من كلماتك 

اعتقد ان النهاية واحدة
فالفراق لا يفرق في المشاعر
والموت يوحد الوجدان 
اعتقد أنها ماتت حتى ولو كانت لا تزال على قيد الحياة

اشكرك صقر الليل ولن اقول وداعا ......... بل أقول إلى للقاء جديد معك فى عمل جديد
تحياتى  :f:

----------


## صقر الليل

> يا الله ......... تملك مساحة من الحزن رهيبة أخى صقر الليل
> 
> وتنطق بوضوح فى كل كلمة من كلماتك 
> 
> اعتقد ان النهاية واحدة
> فالفراق لا يفرق في المشاعر
> والموت يوحد الوجدان 
> اعتقد أنها ماتت حتى ولو كانت لا تزال على قيد الحياة
> 
> ...


اختى العزيزه
قلب مصر
اعلم جيد انى لست كاتب بارع مثلكم
ولكن الذى اعرفه انى املك احساس مثلكم
ينزف به قلمى
تحياتى اختى العزيزه
قلب مصر 
على هذا التصوير الذى انار صفحاتى بنورك
وعلى تلخيصك لهذا القصه فى كلمه
ام بالنسبه لكلمه وداعا
فان بالفعل ودعت قلمى
لكى منى كل احترام
على مجهودك المبذل هنا فى هذا المنتدا
تحياتى
على ماخطه قلمك

----------


## صقر الليل

رحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه
الاحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــزان

----------


## شبح الليل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
قبل كل شئ تحياتي اخي الغزيز على ماخطه قلمك الغالي اوووي ودى مش اتراء دي حقيقه ولي عودنا ديمن على اعمال راقيه صعب نجدها عند اي  حد ولي اعتبرها شخصيا ذو طراز عالي لما اءلتمسه من بساطتها  و صدقها وهي تعطي انطباع بهدا بارك الله فيك . اتمنى لك الاستمراريه ليسطح قلمك عاليا وكدا في حياتك الخاصه و المهنيه كل التوفيق اخي الغالي.
القصه فعلا تعالج موضوع مهم في حياة الانسان و فعلا  تركت مجالا واسعا لاي  حد ان ينهي القصه ويضععها للبطله وانا احترم اية نهايه لان الناس تختلف نظرتهم لامور بينما نهاية البطل دى امر عادي لان دي قدرة ربنا ولا يمكن التدخل فيها لكن دي نهاية من بين الالاف النهايات الي الانسان بيعشها بجد في الواقع و استسمح لكن اقصد ان اختصر بعض الكلمات في هده النهايه الي خطها قلمك ممكن تكون اخي احسن النهايات بالمقارنه مع اخريات لان هنا القدر وهو موت البطل هو كان سبب الفراق ودى بيد ربنا سبحانه وتعالى لكن لما يكون السبب اخر و الانسان هو السبب فيه او اختاره باءرادته دى شكل تاني ممكن تدخل فيه عدة اشياء كعدم مسؤوليه طرف من الطرفين ممكن تكون البنت او الولد  غداع كذب ببيع طرف لاخر من اجل انه لقى مصلحته او مصلحتها في حته تانيه ويبيع او تبيع كل شئ بارخص تمن وبطريقه تجرح الاخر ممكن تكون النتيجه ان الطرف المظلوم ينكسر ولا يستطيع يرجع زي ماكان لانه حيكون زيه الي اتسرق احلامه وهدا ما يقع في اغلب الحالات وايضا الفراق بيكون بسبب تقاليد وعادات تافهه لان الناس القدامى وضعوها ودي مش منزله يعني  الانسان وضعها في مده معينه و في عصر معين حسب الزمن الي عاش فيه زيه ان الشاب يجيب الشقه و الجهاز و كذا وكذا  وتقف حجرة عطره في طريق الطرفين وايضا  شروط عائلة البنت او الولد الي ممكن تدمر حياة ابنائهم الي ممكن تؤدي  انا الانسان بقفل قلبه او يضيع شئ ممكن تكون تماره صالحه دى على فكره مش عتاب الى الاباء والامهات لاني عارفه انهم في اخر الامر بيهمهم مصلحة اولادهم لكن في حالات عده بيكون ومن دون قصد حرمانهم من  هدا وانا في نظري في اشياء ممكن تتعالج ويكون الاباء والامهات كسبوا كل شئ وفوق ده كسبوا سعادة اولادهم و بناتهم والاسلام بيقول كده في احاديت كتيره زيه قال صلى الله عليه وسلم تنكح المراءه لاربع دينها او جمالها او نسبها او مالها تم نصح وقال اظفر بذات الدين وكذلك الشاءن للرجل و في اخر معناه ماعلى المتحابيين الا الزواج و كمان اخر معناه انت تختار الانسان الصالح امام المال و الجاه اكيد في كتير حيقول هدا الوقت وقت المال انا معك لكن حيفيد ايه المال وانت او انت عايش او عايشه  مش سعيد ومش في امان يعني حتكون او حيكون البنت او الولد مجرد مصلحة او محفظه نقود عشان ايه كل هدا زايل لكن لما تحقق اغلب الشروط واهمها و السير بمايرضي الله الطرفين حيعملوا الباقي سوى. والله الكلام كتير وانا عارفه ان كل واحد من الناس عارف هدا لكن لقمة العيش والزمن بقى صعب هما الي يخلوا الناس كده لكن مش كده والله مافيش شئ يستاهل نبيع عشانه اي حد لا اخ ولا ام ولا ابن ولا اي شئ مادام موجود بينهم الصدق والحب. اسفه طولت عليكم.
وعلى فكره انا مع رساله البطل الي كتبها لكل الناس لازم كل واحد يدافع على حبه عشان لو ضيعه لاتف الاسباب والله عمره ماحيجده.. ياريت كل الشباب بنات او شباب  يكونوا مسؤولون لانه ممكن  لعدم مسؤوليه يدمر  واحد او واحده وممكن تكون نهايتها ويضع في راءسه انه مهما طال الزمن كل واحد حياءخد حقه لانه كما تدين تدان طب يبقى ليه هذا من الاول و نخسر الناس.

اسفه على الاطاله الموضوع فعلا يمس المجتمع وكل واحد او واحده فينا.


مع تحياتي اخي الغالي لقلمك الغالي

نور

----------


## صقر الليل

اختى العزيزه
شبح الليل
تحياتى اختى العزيزه
على اقلاعك معنا فى هذه الرحله والتى بها غموض كثيره
وبالفعل بها اشياء كثيره وتساؤلات عديده
واولها اذا كان الحب موجود لما نتركه يرحل عنا
اذا كان القدر هو السبب
فلا يوجد عجب من هذا فانه من اراده الله سبحانه وتعالى
واذا كان بيدى الانسان
فهنا لنا وقفه
كما ذكرتى واوضحتى ان هناك تفسيرات كثير ه
ومنها الاب والام
الظروف المحيطه بهما
المال
عدم التكافا الاجتماعىا والدراسى
وفى النهايه
عدم جديه هذا الحب لانه بنيا على خداع من احد الطرفين
اشياء كثير يطول شرحها
ولكن فى النهايه
اسعدنى تواجدك هنا
واتمنا ان يكون متواجد بستمرار
لكى يضئ المنتدا اشرقا
تحياتى
نور 
على ماخطه قلمك

----------


## شبح الليل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اشكرك اخي الغالي صقر الليل على كلامك وعلى كرمك  الي مش غريب على ابن من ابناء مصر ام الدنيا الي ربنا وحده عالم بمعزتي لهدا البلد واقول  لك ربنا يخليك ويحفظك
لكن المنتدى منور بناسه كل شئ اخي بيد ربنا
انا موافقه على ماجاء في ردك لكن الي لا افهمه لي الخداع والكدب من احد الطرفين والذي لا يمكن ولا اي سبب في الدنيا ان يبرره لان فعلا كل هدا بينتج عنه هلاك وضياع وانكسار طرف من الطرفين ممكن انه لا يخرج من هده الازمه طول حياته وحتى لو افترضنا خرج منها عمره ماينسى اتر الجريمه لانها فعلا ابشع جريمه اكتر من القتل او اي شئ بالاضافه الى انه اتسرقت احلام هدا الطرف يبقى دى مش حب ولا حتى اسلام
اسفه لاني بتكلم بقسوه في الكلام لكن الي بنراه الان يترك وراءه مخلافات من الصعب الواحد يلملمها ويخرج منها او يرجع زي ماكان قبلها وانا في نظري الماديات والشكليات الاخرى ممكن التغلب عليها.
وقبل مااقول لكم وداعا اخي الغالي تحياتي لقلمك الغالي علي الي احترمه اوووي بشكل خاص لما يكتبه من صدق وباحساس واشكرك على الرد علي.
اعانك الله يااخي الغالي احمد.


نور

----------


## صقر الليل

الي لا افهمه لي الخداع والكدب من احد الطرفين ؟؟؟
تحياتى اختى العزيزه
شبح الليل 
للعوده لكى تقلعى معنا فى هذه الرحله
واعتذر على تاخرى فى الرد وهذ بسبب دراستى
سوف ارد على سؤالك
سوف امثل لكى
بشبكه العنكبوت
يدخل الشاب هذه الشبكه
لكى يرمى خيوطه على احدى ضحياه
وذلك لعده اسباب
التسليه
نقص فى شخصيته   (شئ لايملكه ويحاول ان يعوضه)
المصلحه
الخ
اسباب كثيره
ولكن الذى يهمه هو فقط ولايأخذ بالاعتبار ماذا سوف يحدث لضحيته
هل انكسر قلبها
هل سبب حزن لاتقدر الفتاه ان تنساه
هل ستقدر ان تعيش هذه الفتاه مره اخره من غير ان تتذكر هذا
لا يهم اهم شئ مصلحته
نهبط هلا الى  ارض الواقع ولكن ارض الواقع لاتختلف كثيرا عن ارض الخيال
فهذا يحدث فى الدنيا ومن الطرفين ايضا وليس الشاب فقط
فالفتاه تحب وتعشق وعندما تنجرح تحاول ان تهرب  من هذا الجرح باى طريقه
ولايهما ماذا سوف يكون المقابل المهم انها سوف تخرج من هذا الجرح هذا مايهما
وهذا ينطبق على الطرفين
يوجد اسباب كثيره
ولكن كل هذا  يرجع الى التربيه السليمه فى البيت
ان التربيه السلينه تدل على خلق الطرفين
اذا كانت التربيه صحيحه اذا سوف يكون صالح
وذا كانت التربيه غير صحيحه اذا سوف تكون النتيجه  فشل وضياع
اختى العزيزه 
شبح الليل 
يارب اكون قد اجبت على  سؤالك
تحياتى اختى العزيزه على اقلاعك معنا 
وعلى ماخطه قلمك الغالى
احتراماتى اختى العزيزه

----------


## شبح الليل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اشكرك اخي العزيز على ردك للمره التانيه
كلامك معروف لكن اصلا ليه يكون كده ما كل واحد فينا ليه اخت واخ يعني نقبل دى للناس وليس لاخواتنا  انا لما رديت على الموضوع كاني اتكلم مع نفسي لان كل ده وكل واحد فينا عارفه.
اتمنى لك اخي العزيز التوفيق في دراستك من كل قلبي وتحقق كل احلامك باءذن الله.
تحياتي اخي لردك ولما خطه قلمك.

الوداع يااخي العزيز

نور

----------


## صقر الليل

تحياتى اختى العزيزه
نور
على مرورك
وصدقت كلماتك
تحياتى
على ماخطه قلمك

----------


## عاشقة أم الدنيا

قصتك مؤثرة يا صقر.. أهم ما فيها انها متسلسلة.. خلتني أسرح وأحاول تخيل الموقف.. في الأول كنت حاسة انه حقيقة وشوية وحسيت انه حلم وبعدين رجعت أحس انه حقيقة.. يعني صقر مكنش بيحلم.."وأظن ان القصة مستمدة من تجربة شخصية انت مريت بيها فعلاً"
كان ليك كذا تعبير جميل جددا وعجبني زي 
"تــــراقص نسمات الهواء 
تداعب أزهار البستـــان 
امرأة عشقت الطيــــران
عشقت الأحلام لا الأشجـــان
هــي تلهو بين أحضان الربيع في قلبـــــه 
تغفو على صوت همساته
أسـكـنـتـهُ قـلـبـهـا بـلا وجـل ..
عـاشـت مـعـهُ إحـسـاس 
و عـاش الـطـفـلَ و الـرجـل ..
ما اجملها من لحضات 
هدوء وبراءة وسكون وسعاده 
وكمان عجبني قوي المقطع ده:
"سـ أحمل معاناتي..
وأحبس دموعي وآهاتي
وأحرق كل أمنياتي
وعنك أرحل..
للبعيد..
لمكان لن أتنفس فيه هواك
ولن أرسم في سمائه محياك
لأرض لن تخطو عليها قدماك
ولن أبحث فيها عن بقايا همسك ونجواك
لساحلٍ لامراكب فيه لذكراك
ورائحة لعطرك وبقاياك
بس القصة نفسها كانت غامضة ..يعني بتخفي وراءها ملامح القصة الحقيقية اللي هي قصتك الشخصية..كل ما عرفناه في هذه القصة ان هناك سبب قوي كان وراء الفراق لكننا لم نعرف ماهيته بالظبط .. بس برضه الغموض له رونقه..
ليا تعليق على القصة ياليت تتقبله كنصح من أختك.. أولا القصة كانت بتختلط باللهجة العامية في كذا جزئية زي مثلاً:"فقلبـي دايب في هواكـ " بالإضافة لبعض الأخطاء الإملائية مثل:"إليكي" هي في الأصل "اليكِ" من غير ياء حتى وان كانت للمؤنث..كسرة تحت الكاف فحسب
وكمان زي:"الذى كان يتقابلو فيه " المفروض أن تكون"الذي كانوا يتقابلون فيه" بصراحة أنا لا أعرف ان كان هذا خطأ إملائيا حقا أم أنه من الكتابة السريعة لكني أحببت أن أنبهك حتى تتوخى الحذر فيما بعد
في كمان"ان نرجع الى بعض مره اخرى " المفروض" أن نعود سويا كما كنا" وقولك "لا تبعد بعيد" المفروض"لا تبتعد عني" وكمان في حاجة هي أصلا آخرها تنوين وانت حطيتها نون
يعني حاول شوية تبتعد عن العامية وانت تكتب بالفصحى.. حاول الإكثار مناقراءة القصص والكتب التي هي باللغة العربية الفصحى
يعني ده مجرد تعليق بالمران والتكرار هتتخطاه بس القصة فكرتها حلوة وصورها الأدبية حلوة وكمان الصور اللي انت حاططها تحفة
لازم تكمل واوعى تبطل عشان ما تموتش جواك كاتب صغير كان ممكن يبقى حاجة كبيرة في يوم من الأيام
بالتوفيق يا صقر وحتى أقرأ لك قصصاً أخرى تمنياتي لك بالتقدم والتفوق في حياتك العلمية والعملية

----------


## صقر الليل

اختى العزيز
عاشقه ام الدنيا
اولا تحياتى على ماخطة قلمك
هنا الف شكر على استجابتك لدعوتى على حضورك هنا
وتقديمك النقد الجميل والتصحيح ايضا للاخطأء الاملائيه الموجود
بالنسبه
لاول  سؤال ان القصه عباره عن تجربه شخصيه؟
فهذا ليس صحيح
لانها لا تستمد بالواقع  نهائيا
فهذه القصه تم كتبتها بينى وبين فتاه صديقه
واكيد واضح  من الكتابه بين الفتاه والشاب يوجد اختلاف كتير
تصدقى اختى العزيزه  
ان الفكره اوحيت الينا من خلال هذه الصوره

وعقب ذلك حلمنا سويا فى هذه الصوره
وبدانا فى كتابه هذه القصه
وبالفعل كنا شخصين  نعيش هذا الحلم 
لكى نخرج  هذا الاحساس
ولكن بالفعل لا اعلم كيف خرجت تلك الكلمات منى ومنها لكى تخرج هذه الصوره
امامكم
هذه الصديقه تبعد بينى وبينها اميال 
وللعلم نعلم سويا اننا من المستحيل ان نجتمع 
وان الفراق بين وبينها سوف ياتى لامحال
ولكن سوف تبقى هذه الكلمات كذكره بيننا
اما بالنسبه للغموض الذى بالقصه
فنحن ايضا لانعلم ماهو سبب الفراق لاننا لايهمنا ماهو السبب 
لاننا نريد ان نخرج اهم شئ فى القصه
وهو الحب والوفاء  والتضحيه
ولا نبحث عن اسباب 
الاسباب كثيره  ولانريد ان نذكرها
ولكن اكتفينا اننا وجهنا الاتهام الى  ..........القدر
ووجهنا  هنا رساله الى الشباب لكى يعلم كل حبيبين ان الحب ليس لعبه من الممكن ان يتسلا بها
ولكن الحب اكبر من كده بكتير والاهم ان تحافظو عليه اكيد عشان هو فرصه واحده فى العمر
اما بالنسبه للاخطاء الاملائيه  وسوف اراعى ذلك مستقبلا
فاهذا خطأ منى فقط اكيد 
وليس منها
فنحن حينما كتبنها اول مره 
كنا نكتبها على النت  على طول من غير مسوده عندى او عندها
لاننا تسابقنا مع الزمن لاخراجها بالفعل
سهرنا كثيرا ونحن نكتبها 
ولم يكن عندنا  وقت لكى نراجع تلك الكلمات ولن  تاتى لى فرصه لقرائتها مره اخرى
 السؤال الاخير؟

 القصة كانت بتختلط باللهجة العامية في كذا جزئية ؟
شكر على تلك الملاحظه
بالفعل انا اعتذر عن هذا الخطاء لانى  بالفعل اكتب مابداخلى ومااحس به
ولكى اعبر عن قلمى
ولم يكن بحسبانى ان اكون اديب  او كاتب  لانه ليس تخصصى
انا حب الارقام كثيرا ومجال الحسابات
لانى تخصص محاسبه
واذا كان قلمى ينزف فهذه  هوايه ليس اكثر حتما سوف يموت  فى يوما من الايام
ولكن سوف اخذ بالنصيحه الغاليه وهى القراءه 

وفى النهايه
كم انا سعيد
لهذا النقد الجميل والذى انار تلك الصفحات
تحياتى
على ماخطه قلمك 
تقبلى منى كل ود واحترام
لقلمك الغالى

----------


## عاشقة أم الدنيا

أشكر ردك الرقيق يا صقر .. لكن ما معنى "واذا كان قلمى ينزف فهذه هوايه ليس اكثر حتما سوف يموت فى يوما من الايام"؟
مين اللي هيموت وليه؟!! قلمك؟!!! أنا لا أتمنى ذلك بتاتا بالعكس ان موهبتك يجب أن تنميها .. لكن ما أتمناه حقاً أن يموت فهو حزنك الشديد الذي للحظته طوال القصة..حتى اسمك "صقر الليل" فالصقر تظهر قوته في النهار لا الليل..
 حقاً لا شيء يستحق منك أن تحزن كل هذا الحزن.. فالحياة أقصر من أن نعيشها في حزن دائم يعكر علينا صفو أيامنا ونقاء قلوبنا.. 
ارمي حمولك على الله ولتكن حياتك توكلا على الله و "من توكل على الله كفاه"
أتمنى من كل قلبي أن ينمحي حزنك ولتعش الحياة لحظة بلحظة.. فالحياة قصيرة
ولتكن صقر الوطن.. صقر الحق.. صقر القوة.. صقر الحرية ..لا صقر الليل والأحزان

----------


## صقر الليل

اختى العزيزه
عاشقه ام الدنيا
كم يسعدنى عودتك مره اخرى
ام بالنسبه لصقر الليل
عندما تشرق الشمس تعلن عن  مولد يوم جديد
يوم به الابتسامه والفرح
نعم تعلن عن نورها الساطع 
ام انا فقد غربت عنى الشمس تاركه لى الاحزان والالم
نعم الاحزان التى لااعرف غيرها فى قلمى
لا اعرف ان اعبر عن حاله  الفرح
وذلك لان قلمى ينزف دائما
ولاينتهى ابدا بالفعل لااعلم  لماذا ينزف  قلمى
وصقر الليل
لا يوجد له مكان فى النهار
لانه يعشق الظلام لانه سيد الظلام
كيف  سيخرج من مكان وصل به الى القمه
طريق ليس له رجعه 
صقر الليل قوى فى النهار لايبين ضعفه امام احد بل يبتسم امام الجميع
ولكن يظهر ضعفه فى الليل كلمات عديده
مهما اقول لان تكفى هذه الصفحات ابدا
ولكن فى النهايه
هذا هو نزيف قلمى
بدات دموعى تتساقط امام  كبريائى 
الذى  كنت اتمسك به طوال حياتى

كنت اتمسك بالسعاده دائما
كنت امرح هنا وهناك
كنت اقول لنفسى انتى اجمل شئ فى
هذا الوجود  ولكن انهزمت امام نفسى
لا اعرف لما 
ولكن كنت اضحك على نفسى
كنت اغرق كل يوم فى احزانى
كانت الامواج تلعب بى كما تشاء
كانت هناك نعم كانت هناك
روحى
كانت فى الجهة المقابله
كنت كل يوم اقول لنفسى امرحى كما تشائين
سوف ياتى يوم وارحل عنكِ
وبلفعل رحلت عنى 
وهلا انهزمت امامها
واصبحت سيد الظلام
اعتذر على تلك الكلمات
وتحياتى على ماخطه قلمك هنا

----------


## عاشقة أم الدنيا

لا يا صقر النهار.. لا ينبغي أن تدع اليأس والحزن يسيطران على حياتك..فكما قلت لك الحياة أقصر من أن نضيعها حزنا وآهات..
بالتأكيد لك الحق في أن تحزن.. فمن منا لا يحزن.. ولكن أن يكون الحزن هو ديدنك في الحياة فهذا ما لا يجب..
أخي صقر.. صدقني.. الحزن الذي أنت فيه الآن لا بد أن يزول.. ولكنه لن يزول إلا بقوة إرادتك...كن قوياً .. ولتجعل الأمل شعاراً لك.. فبعد الشتاء.. يأتي الربيع.. وبعد الليل الحالك الظلمة..يأتي النهار بنوره المشرق.. بشمسه الوضاءة التي تبعث في القلوب الدفء وفي النفوس الأمل..
تمسك بالأمل يا أخي.. ولا تقل لي مستحيل.. انظر حولك إلى المعذبين في الأرض وستجد أنهم يعيشون لحظات السعادة كما هي على الرغم من الخطر والحزن والآلام التي تحيط بهم.. في فلسطين والعراق والبوسنة والهرسك والشيشان وفي أفريفيا وغيرهم الكثير ممن تجاهلهم القدر.. أو ولنقل كان هذا هو حظهم في الدنيا.. فلربما ادخر الله لهم الحظ الأوفر والسعادة الدائمة في الآخرة..
فكر في هذا كثيرا وكما يقال عندنا "من شاف بلاوي غيره تهون عليه بلوته" ..
فكر في أن كل هذا ابتلاء من الله.. وأنه لن يصيبنا إلا ما كتب الله لنا..
صدقني يا أخي .. الإيمان يهون عليك كل مصاعب الحياة ومشاقها وهمومها..
وارض بما قسمه الله لك
وليكن شعرك في حياتك.." لا يأس مع الحياة.. ولا حياة مع اليأس"
أشكرك لردك وأتمنى أن أكون قد وفقت في ردي

----------


## صقر الليل

انظر حولك إلى المعذبين في الأرض وستجد أنهم يعيشون لحظات السعادة كما هي على الرغم من الخطر والحزن والآلام التي تحيط بهم.. في فلسطين والعراق والبوسنة والهرسك والشيشان وفي أفريفيا وغيرهم الكثير ممن تجاهلهم القدر.. أو ولنقل كان هذا هو حظهم في الدنيا.. فلربما ادخر الله لهم الحظ الأوفر والسعادة الدائمة في الآخرة..

تحياتى
اختى العزيزه
على  عودتك مره اخرى
فقد اصبتى الهدف
فهذا هو جزء كبير من احزانى
نحن هنا فى مصر نمرح ونبتسم
وهناك  اطفال يبكون
نحن هنا نحب ونعشق
وهناك اطفال يقتلون ويتشردون
يقتل ابائهم وامهاتهم امام اعينهم وهم عاجزون
ونحن هنا صامتون جبناء
انا اعلم جيد انى مسلم
واعلم ان الله عزوجل له حكمه فى ذلك 
ولكن ابصارنا غافله
عن كلمه الحق
فانا كتبت تلك الكلمات ............ القصه
لكِ يعلم كل انسان  بماذا نفكر
نفكر فى الحب والعشق
نغرق  فى الاحزان التى ليس لها سبب
غير ان  فتاه تركت الشاب لكِ يعزب فى هذه الدنيا ويسهر الليالى  والعكس ايضا للفتاه
نحن نفكر كيف نحب ونذهب  خلف العاطفه مسرعين
وننسا امورنا الاخرى وهو الدين
ان لست انسان يأس
بل متفائل
جدا
فا الحمد الله موفق فى عملى  وايضا دراستى
ولكن
الاحزان كثيره
لايوجد مكان معين نقف فيه
والاهم انى اعرف هدفى جيدا
وهو ابتسامه الاخرين
اذا النهار لن يخرج الا 
عندما يعلم ان هناك  بشريه تصرخ فى وجه العالم وتقول له 
قف ايها العالم لقد اخذت اكثر من حقق
والان حان وقت رفع كلمه الحق
تحياتى

----------


## gigiii

بجد قصة غاية فى الروعة 
كنت فاكرة ان مافيش حد حزين وجواة هموم فى الدنيا غيرى بس طلع فى

----------


## صقر الليل

> بجد قصة غاية فى الروعة 
> كنت فاكرة ان مافيش حد حزين وجواة هموم فى الدنيا غيرى بس طلع فى


اختى العزيزه

gigiii
اولا تحياتى على مرورك وعلى كلماتك 
التى زينت تلك الصفحات
ثانيا
الاحزان متواجده فى كل مكان  وبكل الاشكال
واكيد نعتقد انها هى جليستنا الوحيده فى هذه الدنيا
ولكن الاهم نحن  نقود احزننا وليس احزاننا  هى التى تقودنا
يجب ان  نفرق بين هذا
وفى النهايه
إذا لم تستطع أن تنظر امامك لأن مستقبلك مظلم ولم تستطع أن تنظر خلفك لأن ماضيك مؤلم فانظر إلى الأعلى تجد ربك تجاهك إبتسم... فإن هناك من... يحبك


تحياتى اختى العزيزه
على مرورك
وعلى ماخطه قلمك هنا

----------


## عاشقة أم الدنيا

إذا لم تستطع أن تنظر امامك لأن مستقبلك مظلم ولم تستطع أن تنظر خلفك لأن ماضيك مؤلم فانظر إلى الأعلى تجد ربك تجاهك إبتسم... فإن هناك من... يحبك
يا سلاااااام على هذه المقولة.. على فكرة.. آخر ردين ليك حسسوني انك فعلا متفائل.. وهدفك في الحياة.. اسعاد الآخرين.. والله شيء جميل وهدف نبيل انك ترسم البسمة على شفاه الناس....
على فكرة انا مقتنعة جددا بالكلام اللي رديت بيه عليا بس انا من وجهة نظري ان الحزن لا ينفع والبكاء لا يجدي.. لا بد من العمل.. العمل مش اننا نروح نحارب ولا نقوم الدنيا ونقعدها .. لا .. الموضوع هو : هل احنا بنفتكرهم على طول زي ما احنا فاكرين دنيتنا؟!!!!
ده يمكن دعوة واحدة صادقة من قلبك ليهم ربنا يستجبها يفرج بيها هم واحد او يفرح بيها قلب معذب..
انا طبعا معاك ان الناس دلوقت بقت ناسية او بمعنى أصح متناسية لما يحدث حولنا في العالم.. انت قلت بسبب الدين.. وانا بقول مش الدين بس.. طبعا الدين عامل رئييييييييسييييييييييي في الموضوع بس اللي انا عاوزة اقوله ان حتى الإنسانية اللي موجودة داخل كل انسان ماتت وحلت محلها قسوة غريبة مهيبة.. قسوة تشعر معها أحيانا بأننا قد صرنا أحياء كالأموات.. ولكن الأمل ما زال في النفوس طالما في صدرك نفس يتردد..
هذا الأمل الأكيد فينا والذي جاء من قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم:" الخير في وفي أمتي إلى يوم القيامة"
علينا جميعا أن نأخذ بأيدي أهلنينا وأقاربنا ونحاول ان نجعلهم يدركون الواقع بأفراحه وأحزانه.. وأن نجعلهم يشعرون بأننا جميعا اخوة.. لا بد أن نشعر بهم.. ونكون كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم "كالجسد..إذا اشتكى منه عضو تداعى له سائر الجسد بالحمى والسهر"
أتمنى ان اكون قد وفقت في ردي..
 "ان لست انسان يأس
بل متفائل
جدا
فا الحمد الله موفق فى عملى وايضا دراستى"
طبعا ده شيء يسعدني.. أتمنى من الله لك المزيد من التوفيق والسعادة في الدارين

----------


## صقر الليل

اختى العزيزه 
عاشقه ام الدنيا
وقف قلمى عاجز اما م تلك الكلمات
ظل واقف لكِ يستمتع ويشاهد تلك السيمفونيه  الجميله التى عزفت بالحق 
و التى تغيب عن عقول البشر فى هذه الايام
وقليل جدا من يعلم بمعنى هذه الكلمات
واذا كان يعلم فانه يتجاهلها

بالفعل صدقتى فى كل كلمه هنا
وكما ذكرت ان قلمى عاجز عن كتابه اى شئ
ولم يجرؤ على كتابه اى شئ لانه كتب كل شئ
ولكن بقى شئ واحد استطعت ان اكتبه
الف شكر لكِ
على هذه الرحله الممتعه التى اثمرنها هنا بكلاماتك
والتى غلبت كلماتى
لكى منى كل ود واحترام
لشخصك
ولقلمك الغالى

----------


## عاشقة أم الدنيا

أشكر لك ردك الرقيق يا اخي
والله أنا لا أستحق ما كتبته عني.. كما اني لم اكتب الا ما شعرت به
أرجو أن أكون موفقة في أغلب ما قلته وأن يستشعره كل من يقرأ موضوعك
وإلى الأمام دائما مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق الدائم في حياتك العلمية والعملية

----------


## صقر الليل

تحياتى اختى العزيزه
الشكر لك  على تلك الافاده والمناقشه الجميله هنا التى اخرجها قلمك الغالى
واسعد الله مسائك
حتى نلتقى
ان شاء الله ولى عوده
عقب انتهاء امتحان الجامعه
ان شاء الله
واودعوكم 
على ان نلتقى 
فى اللقاء القادم ان شاء الله
اشوف وجهكم على خير ان شاء الله
اخوكم 
صقر  اليل

----------


## hmshms

> تحياتى
> اخى العزيز
> على هذا الوسام
> الذى سوف يظل على قلمى مدى الحياه
> ام بالنسبه
> لنزيف قلمى
> فهو دائما يبحث 
> على الاحزان
> وهذا ماقدمته هنا
> ...


اخى 
صقر
انا بنت  وليس بولد كما ذكرت
ولكن الاهم انى اشتقت كثير الى تلك الرحله التى تعبر عن مابداخلى 
فلك من  كل احترام على كلماتك
سعدت بالاقلاع
وحزنت بالهبوط
ولكن فرحت بتلك الحروف التى ارتسمت هنا

----------


## صقر الليل

اعتذر على هذا الخطأ اختى العزيز
وانا اسعد على مرورك
تحياتى
اليك اختى العزيزه

----------


## صقر الليل

شكرا لكم

----------


## حنين مصر

ياسلام  احساس  رائع كنت فعلا مشدوده انى اعرف  نهايه الحلم

----------


## صقر الليل

> ياسلام  احساس  رائع كنت فعلا مشدوده انى اعرف  نهايه الحلم


تحياتى اختى العزيزه حنين مصر
على مرورك
نهايه الحلم لايهم
ولكن الاهم مادا نتعلم من هدا الحلم
هل نقف عند هدا الحد ام نستمر
تحياتى للمرورك

----------


## صقر الليل

لا اعلم من اتى بى الى هنا ولكن اتيت لاعيش الحلم مره اخرى

----------


## صقر الليل

تحياتى للجميع
بس حبيت احياء ذكرى لى منذو زمن طويل
تحياتى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> تحياتى للجميع
> بس حبيت احياء ذكرى لى منذو زمن طويل
> تحياتى


 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## صقر الليل

تحياتى لمرورك

----------

